# هديّتي لمنتدانا الرّائع: كتيّب (أساسيّات هندسة الأنفاق) من تجميعي وترجمتي.



## طارق البخاري (13 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسّلام على رسول الله


أقدّم هذه الهديّة المتواضعة لمنتدانا الرّائع, وهي عبارة عن كتيّب عن أساسيّات هندسة الأنفاق, من ترجمتي وتأليفي, وقد كان أصله جزءاً من مشروع تخرّجي.


أسأل الله أن يكون خالصاً لوجهه الكريم, وأن يستفيد منه كلّ مهتمّ بهندسة وتصميم الأنفاق, والذي لم أرى -حسب اطّلاعي- أحد كتب فيه بهذه التّفاصيل.


فإن كان من صواب فمن الله وحده, وإن كان من تقصير وخطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان.

إليكم فهرس المواضيع (بعد تجميع الأبواب بعضها مع بعض) :

*المحتويات*

*الباب الأول : الأنفاق وأهميتها* *الصفحة
* (1-1) مقدمة عن الأنفاق 1
(1-2) أهمية الأنفاق 1
(1-2-1) الهندسة المدنية 2
(1-2-2) هندسة التعدين والمناجم 7
(1-2-3) مجال التخزين الاستراتيجي 8
(1-2-4) نقل المياه 9

*الباب الثاني : استخدامات الأنفاق في التخزين*
(2-1) التخزين الاستراتيجي للخامات الهيدروكربونية (النفطية) 10
(2-1-1) المقاطع المختلفة للأنفاق 10
(2-1-2) مقارنة سريعة بين التخزين في الأنفاق والتخزين السطحي 11
(2-1-2-1) من حيث الشكل والمساحة 11
(2-1-2-2) من حيث تكلفة الإنشاء 12 
(2-1-3) المقاطع الهندسية النموذجية لأنفاق التخزين 13
(2-1-3-1) شكل ثقب المفتاح 13
(2-1-3-2) شكل حدوة الحصان 14
(2-1-4) بعض الآلات المتعددة الاستخدامات المستخدمة في الإنشاء 15
(2-1-5) بعض التفاصيل الهندسية للنفق المستخدم لتخزين النفط 16
(2-2) استخدامات أخرى للتخزين في الأنفاق 17
(2-2-1) تخزين الغاز الطبيعي 17
(2-2-2) تخزين الخامات المعدنية 18
(2-2-3) تخزين المواد الغذائية 19

*الباب الثالث : طرق فتح الأنفاق*
(3-1) الفتح باستخدام طريقة الحفر والتفجير 20
(3-1-1) دورة التفجير 20
(3-1-2) طريقة حفر واجهة النفق 20
(3-1-2-1) طريقةحفر الواجهة كلياً 20
(3-1-2-2) طريقة حفر واجهة النفق جزئية 21
(3-1-3) تصميم دورات التفجير 24
(3-1-3-1) التأخير 24
(3-1-3-2) الثقوب المائلة 24
(3-1-3-3) الثقوب المتوازية 25
(3-2) الحفر باستخدام الطرق الميكانيكية 28
(3-2-1) الحفر باستخدام رأس الحفر الدوّار 28
(3-2-2) الحفر باستخدام آلة حفر الأنفاق 31
(3-2-2-1) تركيب ماكينة حفر الأنفاق 31
(3-2-2-2) رأس القطع 32
(3-2-2-3) جهاز الدفع الرئيسي 34
(3-2-2-4) الأنبوب الحلزوني لنقل ناتج الحفر 35
(3-2-2-5) آلة وضع التدعيم الأولي 38
(3-2-3) مميزات وعيوب آلة حفر الأنفاق 39
(3-2-4) إحصاءات آلة حفر الأنفاق 39

*الباب الرابع : طرق التدعيم الأولي للأنفاق*
(4-1) التدعيم باستخدام مسامير تثبيت الصخور 41
(4-1-1) تأثير حالة الكتل الصخرية على نوع التدعيم 41
(4-1-2) أهم أنواع مسامير التثبيت 43
(4-1-3) تقشير الصخور 53
(4-1-4) تركيب المسامير 55
(4-1-5) تثبيت المسامير داخل الثقب 56
(4-1-6) شد المسامير 61
(4-1-7) حقن المسامير 65
(4-2) التدعيم باستخدام الخرسانة المرشوشة 68
(4-2-1) نبذة تاريخية عن اكتشاف آلات رش الخرسانة 68 
(4-2-2) رش الخرسانة بالطريقة الجافة 68
(4-2-3) رش الخرسانة بالطريقة الرطبة 69
(4-2-4) التعريف 69
(4-2-5) كيف تعمل الخرسانة المرشوشة 70 
(4-2-6) أنظمة رش الخرسانة 71
(4-2-6-1) كيفية رش الخرسانة بالطريقة الجافة 74
(4-2-6-1-1) المياه 73
(4-2-6-2) الخرسانة المرشوشة الرطبة 75
(4-2-6-2-1) معدات ضخ الخلطة الرطبة 75
(4-2-6-3) الة الرش الثنائية 77
(4-2-7) المقارنة بين طريقة الرش الجافة والرطبة 77
(4-2-8) تصميم الخلطة 80
(4-2-8-2) المضافات 84
(4-2-8-3) المضافات الأخرى 86 
(4-2-9) الخرسانة المرشوشة مع غبار السيليكا والمسلح بالألياف الفولاذية 87
(4-2-10) مسافة خرطوم الرش وزاوية الرش 91

*الباب الخامس : تصميم الأنفاق*
(5-1) مقدمة 92
(5-1-1) الطرق التحليلية 92
(5-1-2) الطرق الرصدية 92
(5-1-3) الطرق العملية 93
(5-2) تصميم أنفاق التخزين في بعض مناطق ليبيا 94



(5-2-1)* منطقة ميناء سرت التجاري* 94
(5-2-1-1) جيولوجية المنطقة 94
(5-2-1-2) الخصائص الهندسية للصخور 97
(5-2-1-3) التصميم باستخدام برنامج فيس 2 98
(5-2-1-4) التخطيط 98
(5-2-1-5) التفسير 105
(5-2-1-5-1) المرحلة الأولى 105
(5-2-1-5-2) المرحلة الثانية 108
(5-2-1-5-3) المرحلة الثالثة 110
(5-2-1-5-4) المرحلة الرابعة 112
(5-2-1-5-5) المرحلة الخامسة 115

*منطقة ميناء طرابلس* 119
(5-2-2) تأثير تغير مقطع النفق والظروف الجيولوجية علي التصميم 119
(5-2-2-1) التخطيط 120
(5-2-2-2) التفسير 123
(5-2-2-2-1) المرحلة الأولى  123
(5-2-2-2-2) المرحلة الثانية 123
(5-2-2-2-3) المرحلة الثالثة 125
(5-2-2-2-4) المرحلة الرابعة 127

*منطقة رأس الدالي* 130
(5-2-3) تأثير الأنفاق القريبة من بعضها وتغير الظروف الجيولوجية علي التصميم 130
(5-2-3-1) التخطيط 131
(5-2-3-2) التفسير 134
(5-2-3-2-1) المرحلة الأولى 134
(5-2-3-2-2) الرمحلة الثانية 134
(5-2-3-2-3) المرحلة الثالثة 136
(5-2-3-2-4) المرحلة الرابعة 138
(5-2-3-2-5) المرحلة الخامسة 141

*الباب السادس : الإستنتاجات والتوصيات*
(6-1) الإستنتاجات 144
(6-2) التوصيات 145


روابط التحميل:
الباب الأول:
ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ - Download - 4shared

الباب الثاني:
ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ - Download - 4shared

الباب الثالث:
ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« - Download - 4shared

الباب الرابع:
ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ - Download - 4shared

الباب الخامس:
ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³ - Download - 4shared

الباب السادس:
ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھظ†طھط§ط¬ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹط§طھ - Download - 4shared

فهرس المواضيع:
ظپظ‡ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط¶ظٹط¹ - Download - 4shared

فهرس الأشكال والجداول:
ظپظ‡ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط§ظˆظ„ - Download - 4shared

قائمة المراجع:
ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ط¬ط¹ - Download - 4shared

حقوق الطّبع محفوظة لكلّ ناطق بحرف الضّادّ

وفي الختام لا تنسوا أخاكم من دعائكم


----------



## إسلام علي (14 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك عمل رااااااااااااااااائع جدا 
لكن ممكن في رابط واحد ؟؟؟


----------



## طارق البخاري (14 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً على تشجيعك, وفيك بارك الله.

حاولت رفعه عشرات المرّات كملف وورد واحد ولكن سوء خدمة الإنترنت عندنا كانت المانعة من ذلك, لذلك أمامك حلّ وحيد وهو تنزيل كل باب على حدة, ثم تجميعهم مع بعض.


----------



## alshangiti (21 يونيو 2014)

عمل ممتاز اخى ابو حمزة وفقك الله ولكن التنزيل صعب جدا.


----------



## طارق البخاري (21 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله والحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً أستاذنا الشنقيطي على التشجيع, سأحاول رفعه في موقع آخر


----------



## طارق البخاري (25 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

رابط جديد للكتاب أرجو أن يكون شغّالاً عندكم:

Tunnelling


----------



## omran2006 (26 يونيو 2014)

وفقك الله​


----------



## aidsami (30 يونيو 2014)

عمل في القمة يا هندسة
وفقك الله


----------



## محمدحارث عبدالقادر (1 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتو بخير بمناسبه شهر رمضان الكريم
ارجو منك مساعدتي في البحث عن الموضوع ((اللدونة دراكر برجر))
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kacimo.samy (3 أغسطس 2014)

شكرالك اخي هل اجده عندك باللغة الانجليزية او الفرنسية؟؟؟؟

^ ^!​


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 أغسطس 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

للأسف لا توجد عندي نسخة بالإنجليزية, ولكن ستجد أفضل منه مئات المرّات في الصفحات والمنتديات العلمية الغيرعربية


----------



## احمد فتح الرحمن (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soad_2110 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجهد مشكور...!!!!


----------



## جيهان السلحدار (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## م. يزن اياد (16 فبراير 2015)

الله جزيك الخير 
احسن الله مقامك بدارين


----------



## محمد19775 (22 فبراير 2018)

اخي بارك الله بك 
ممكن وضع الكتاب كله برابط واحد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق البخاري (27 فبراير 2018)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

رابط الكتاب:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SG7Jw-WmhtdPKa6xLHoWJxDs6actskY3

دراسة حالة:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QkfjeyMtHHS8VPmEeMfru5lxGR5D6Hqd


----------



## alshangiti (16 مارس 2018)

ماشاء الله استمعت جدا بقراءة الكتيب شكرا لك


----------



## طارق البخاري (18 مارس 2018)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أن يعجبك هذا الكتيب يا أستاذنا الشنقيطي فهو شهادة كافية تثبت نجاحه وهو اعجاب أفتخر به.


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

